# Ft Pickens Pier - 08/14



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

Took my cousin from Missouri as well as my son and nephew to the Ft Pickens Pier yesterday. My nephew went to work using squid to try to catch some small bait fish. He had a blast catching some small pin fish and even caught a 3" lane snapper. I got a net full of LYs and put a few lines off the end of the pier. We were there from around 4 until 8. First three hours didn't see much action. Then we saw an undersize flounder caught. After that we were able to get a 14" flounder. Followed by someone else catching a 13" flounder. A little while later someone caught a 24" Spanish. We left because my cousin had to hit the road at 3AM to head back to Missouri. 

A few questions if anyone wants to help us out. When is the best time to catch Spanish at the pier (sunrise/sunset, incoming/outgoing tide)? We have just been using LYs (some freelined, some weighted) off the end of the pier, along with a pin fish on one rod for something bigger. We basically are dropping straight down from the end of the pier....should we be casting out a bit?

Flounder was delicious.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

I would do both under pier and cast out to the old pilings where the old pier use to be at.If you use fiddler crabs you can catch some sheephead under the peir.Im not much on spanish sorry.LY's,live shrimp,and pin fish are good bait for anything just about.hope I helped some.


----------



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

Spanish? Throw one of these....












or







Both availible at Walmart. Buy extras in case "teeth" cut them off. A short peice of 20-30# mono leader may help reduce cutoffs. 

Morning and evenings may be better, but if they are there they will bite all day. 

May catch Bluefish, ladyfish too.

Be mindful of neighbors on the pier.

Enjoy


----------

